# Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?



## sokhar (23. April 2015)

*Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*

Hallo liebe Leute,

zur Vorgeschichte....
Seit längerem habe ich neue Monitore von DELL auf der Arbeit. Schönes Bild, wird wohl IPS sein.
Wenn ich mich nun zu Hause an meine zwei Samsung Synchmaster 2494HS setzte, dann habe ich das Gefühl, 
dass entweder meine Augen nicht mehr so gut sind, meine Augen müde sind, das die Qualität des Bildes nicht mehr so schön ist wie vor 5 Jahren oder etwas von allem 

Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann es sein, dass mit dem Alter das Bild eines Monitores schlechter wird? 

Wenn ich nun von meinen zwei Samsung Synchmaster 2494HS auf DELL U2414H wechsle, merke ich den Unterschied stark? 
Lohnt sich so ein Wechsel überhaupt? Gibt es zu diesem Monitor irgendwo einen Test? Ich habe gelesen, dass es mit dem Monitor zu Problemen kommen soll über Mini DisplayPort.

Ich spiele, hauptsächlich WoW, demnächst GTA 5 und auch mal nen Ballerspielchen.

Das Bild würde von einer Gigabyte 7970 geliefert werden, mir reicht FullHD aus. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Cinnayum (23. April 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*

Die Helligkeit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung nimmt mit der Zeit etwas ab.

Der Rest bleibt aber auf gleichem Niveau.
5 Jahre alte Monitore haben aber schon ab Werk eine schlechtere Bildqualität als heutige IPS-Panels.

Die Monitore sind laut geizhals auch mit einem TN-Panel ausgestattet, was eh lichtschwächer und mit schlechterem RGB-Farbraum daherkommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. April 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*

Auch Monitore unterliegen verschiedenen Verschleißarten aber eigentlich keinem den du so bemerken würdest. Was passiert:

1.) Die LEDs der Hintergrundbeleuchtung werden mit steigenden Betriebsstunden dunkler, das haben LEDs eben so an sich. Der Effekt ist aber schleichend, sehr langsam und auch nachkorrigierbar wenn man nicht schon bei 100% Helligkeit ist.

2.) Die Kristalle in den Panels bzw. Pixelzellen unterliegen theoretisch auch einem gewissen Verschleiß so dass die Reaktionszeiten nach Jahren mal minimal schlechter werden müssten und die Farbtreue minimal abnehmen müsste aber auch das ist minimalst und nicht erwähnenswert. Meist ist es so, dass der Bildschirm total ausfällt bevor das irgendeinen Effekt hätte.

3.) Es kann passieren, dass mit zunehmenden Betriebsstunden Pixelfehler auftreten - der einzige Verschleiß der tatsächlich störend sein kann. Aber auch das ist vergleichsweise selten (bzw. die Pixelfehler sind meist schon da wenn der TFT neu ist...).


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*

@TE: Du kannst ja sicherheitshalber doch mal zum Augenarzt/Optiker gehen. 

Wer einmal IPS hatte, will eigentlich nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> @TE: Du kannst ja sicherheitshalber doch mal zum Augenarzt/Optiker gehen.
> 
> Wer einmal IPS hatte, will eigentlich nicht mehr ohne.


Doch ich.

Von 8ms auf 2ms LG Gaming Monitor.
Fürs reine arbeiten ist natürlich IPS besser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> @TE: Du kannst ja sicherheitshalber doch mal zum Augenarzt/Optiker gehen.
> 
> Wer einmal IPS hatte, will eigentlich nicht mehr ohne.



Finde VA und OLED besser


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (23. April 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Doch ich.
> 
> Von 8ms auf 2ms LG Gaming Monitor.
> Fürs reine arbeiten ist natürlich IPS besser.



Ist der Unterschied wirklich so groß ? Also mich würde mal Interessieren ob man diese Differenz im Gaming bzw. schnellen Szenen (z.B Filme) bemerkt...?

LG


----------



## McRoll (27. April 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*



X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied wirklich so groß ? Also mich würde mal Interessieren ob man diese Differenz im Gaming bzw. schnellen Szenen (z.B Filme) bemerkt...?
> 
> LG



Filme nein (wurden ja mit festgelegten Bilder/Sekunde gedreht), im Gaming schon. 

Da kommt allerdings einiges hinzu, ein schneller Monitor hat eine geringe Eingabeverzögerung (die Zeit zwischen Mausinput und Bildschirmausgabe z.B.) die Flüssigkristalle reagieren schneller, womit du weniger/kaum Schlieren bei bewegten Szenen hast und hat idealerweise 120+ Hz, damit mehr als 60 Bilder pro Sekunde ausgegeben werden können - normale Monitore können maximal 60 Bilder pro Sekunde darstellen, auch wenn die Graka mehr ausgeben kann.

Wenn mans noch nicht ausprobiert hat kann man es sich so vorstellen, dass sich das Spielen auf einem langsamen Monitor schwammig und zäh anfühlt und auf einem schnellen knackig und präzise. Am besten zu beobachten bei schnellen Spielen wie Egoshooter oder schnelle Arcade/Actionspiele. 

Ein 120 Hz Monitor macht sich imo am ehesten in Spielen mit isometrischer Draufsicht bemerkbar, also wo der Hintergrund vorbeiscrollt, z.B in Hack & Slays oder Fußballspielen - ich hab seinerzeit den Unterschied an Path of Exile deutlich gesehen, wo die Namen der Gegenstände auf den Boden beim Scrollen mit 60 Hz verwaschen und mit 120 Hz klar zu lesen waren.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*

Naja bei Diablo jeden Co siehst du es schon, aber ich sehe den Hauptvorteil eher bei Shootern Rennspielen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*



X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied wirklich so groß ? Also mich würde mal Interessieren ob man diese Differenz im Gaming bzw. schnellen Szenen (z.B Filme) bemerkt...?
> 
> LG



Klar!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AVtEWdRSdQ


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*

Ich sehe im Video Inputlag, was aber nichts mit 60Hz oder der Reaktionszeit zu tun hat.
Der Inputlag ist bei Filmen zudem vollkommen irrelevant.
Auch bei werden dir die 120Hz+ bei Filmen nichts nutzen, da sie trotzdem meist nur mit 24p laufen.

Bei Spielen sieht es anders aus, da ist ein niedriger Inputlag und 120Hz+ bei schnellen Bewegungen klar von Vorteil.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*

Er fragte ob man einen Unterschied sieht / merkt.... klar, bei Spielen...   mehr wollte ich nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wird die Bildqualität mit der Zeit schlechter?*

Naja er fragte nach Gaming und schnellen Filmszenen.
Da nützt ihm ein Video das den Inputlag verdeutlicht recht wenig.


----------

